# Update



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys! Long time no see. I am getting my chicks in June, as you all know.
I need a few recommendations on breed. Here are the breeds we are getting:

*Easter Egger
Black Australorp
Red Sex Link
Barred Plymouth Rock*

Let me know if I should get any different breeds.

Also, I am getting the coop this weekend! I am very excited. The coop is from a coop maker in Pickens. He has experience with chickens and his coops are good quality and hand-built.
We are getting a 4x8 coop for our 4 chickens. We can let them free range sometimes, but they will mostly be in the coop. Is 32 square feet enough? We might get more chickens later, and for that we will be expanding the coop.

I will upload pictures of the coop when I get it.

Bye!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you going to have a pen,too?Chickens need Vitamin D from sunlight to absorb calcium,just like humans.There are so many breeds to choose from and they all have different characteristics and everybody has different favorite breeds.I'm partial to the Cochins.They come in a variety of colors and are docile birds but they are not the best layers.They will set on eggs like nobody else.Easter Eggers are good,I always keep a few of those around.What exactly are you looking for in a chicken?If you want a pet that lays eggs,just about any breed will do.They become spoiled real quick and learn routines.They can even learn their name.Get the breed(s) you like the looks of,you may be looking at them for a long time.Good luck choosing and let us know what you decided on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think your 4 are a perfect choice. If you are talking about put into an actual coop with the door closed, I would say no. It gets too hot and it's not good for their lungs. If you're talking about the coop with the yard attached or underneath then yes for 4 chickens. But chickens are healthiest when they can free range a bit. Or have a fenced in pen.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I think your 4 are a perfect choice. If you are talking about put into an actual coop with the door closed, I would say no. It gets too hot and it's not good for their lungs. If you're talking about the coop with the yard attached or underneath then yes for 4 chickens. But chickens are healthiest when they can free range a bit. Or have a fenced in pen.


Thanks! We will order these breeds. 
Our chickens will be kept in a 4x4 coop with an 8x4 run, and will be let out to free range sometimes. 
I hope that they have enough room.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like you're good to go.I can't wait until you get your chickens.Remember to take pictures so we can all see your new babies.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Sounds like you're good to go.I can't wait until you get your chickens.Remember to take pictures so we can all see your new babies.


Sure thing! I can't wait either...so excited to get the coop next week!
I will post lots of pictures of the chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like picking chickens by personality: barred rocks because they get their nose in everything and are friendly, orps because they are so work like about the laying thing-their priority in life, Jerseys love to just plain hang out with me, Wyandottes have been like watchdogs, always sitting nearby like they're keeping an eye out for me, Houdans because they get so docile, Polish because they're Polish, and speckled Sussex because they can mess up whatever I'm doing as fast as I do it. If I dig a hole and turn my back, it's messed up. Everything like that. And fast to vacuum up all the treats.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I originally bought chickens because I have a thing for birds.Unlike my birds who eat,squawk and make messes these birds give something in return.I never even thought about them being pets but that's what I got.I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------

